# 

## Tanusha-2008

.      1,5  3- ?            3- ?

----------

"          * 3 *   ...  ..... (       3- ).
                ."
 .

----------


## Tanusha-2008



----------

:
           1,5       ?
- :     16.10.2008
1)   16.10.2008
2)  ,  ,     
3)

----------

> - :     16.10.2008
> 1)   16.10.2008


. 
  ,        .
. ,    , ,      ,  -      . 
      .    .

----------


## tikwa3

, ,   :    ,        .     3-    .    1,5 .   .               1,5 .  .        -  1,5    3- ?   ,        (     ).              14    .    ,    1,5    ,   3-     .   :       -     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dinchik

,     3 ,   ,       .        .     , ..   1,5    .   ,            3- ,   ,    .   .

----------


## tikwa3

.   :yes:

----------


## Olga.

> 3- ,   ,


 ,    , .

----------


## Dinchik

* 145.             ,      * 
             ,              ,       ,    -
                                 .

----------


## NastasiaD

, ,
   ,          *3* ?      1,5 , ..   ?

----------

.

----------


## NastasiaD



----------


## Irin25.06

1,5    ?     .

----------

229- "  "




> 101.  ,       
> 1.         :
> 9)      ,     ,        ;

----------


## Irin25.06

1,5        :Embarrassment:

----------

*Irin25.06*,    :Smilie:

----------


## Irin25.06

)))   :yes:

----------



----------


## marmaladkat

,,  .          1,5  3 .,        2       -,  ,         3 ?    ,    3,    ,    ...      ?
 !

----------


## tan223

> ,,  .          1,5  3 .,        2       -,  ,         3 ?    ,    3,    ,    ...      ?
>  !


   -         3-  (..  ,   3 )    ... ...      .
  ,     3- ,     3- ,       
  2  2  -    3-

----------

-  ,       .    3  , ,  2,2,   .      ?

----------


## tan223

> -  ,       .    3  , ,  2,2,   .      ?


  ,      " ",   3   
   ,          -

----------

?

----------

> ?


,

----------


## -7

.           1,5 .           3- .  ,         .     ,         3   3 ? ( :   3   .         .       .)

----------

> ,         3   3 ?


 - .   **         3- . ,   ,    -  -  .    3        -     .

----------

> - .   **         3- . ,   ,    -  -  .    3        -     .


. !

  .    4   (   ),   . ,   3 ,           3 ,  ?

----------



----------

> 


        3-     ?

----------

,          /   .

----------

> ,          /   .

----------

> "          * 3 *   ...  ..... (       3- ).
>                 ."
>  .


       1.5    3?

----------


## valdi

! , ,        3- ,          l 3-    ,       3  .   ,           ,      2007   :Smilie: ,          ,     ?      ...        ( 2 )   ( )?      ( )        ,       ( 255  29.12.06)?
 !!

----------

> ,      " ",   3   
>    ,          -


              ,

----------


## 412

,         3 ,     ,       ,     ,   ?

----------


## Dinchik

> 


 ?        1.5  (   3     ).         ,         -     ,      3 . ,  ,      ,   .          (           7     .,  )

----------

> 7


 14 -

----------


## Dinchik

> 14 -


 .   ,    . ,   14.     /   . :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?        1.5  (   3     ).         ,         -     ,      3 . ,  ,      ,   .          (           7     .,  )


  .     ?        ,  .          ,    .

----------


## Dinchik

> .


    .  ,    .       .
      ,      .

----------

,              1,5  3 .    ,   .            ,  .      ,    .   .,    ?       ? !

----------


## Dinchik

.  -    .  .        .       .

----------

,      ,        .....         10.09.12  01.07.15.         1,5  3           (    ).     1,5 . ??

----------

> (    )


 :yes:

----------

?))

----------

**,    ))

----------

,    !!

----------

